# Zeon Zoysia Soil Test - How does it look?



## cr0ntab (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey All,

I got my soil test results back for my Zeon Zoysia, there is quite a difference between the Waypoint and Spectrum Phosphorus numbers.

I assume this is the testing differences that were mentioned during my first soil test.

I think I will continue testing with Waypoint over Spectrum. A big reason, cost.

This test was $50 at Spectrum and $34 at Waypoint - and the Waypoint test has more testing methods.

Given that my Phosphorus is still "very high" I won't be adding any in my fertilizer mix.

I was going to go with Scotts Turf Builder 32-0-4 but I decided that I'd go with the CarbonX 24-0-4 this time around. Why the heck not.

*
Is there any reason you smart folks would not go with either of those given these results?
*

P.S. If you were over in the warm season category and this post looks familiar - it is. I realized that I posted in the wrong category and deleted the post from there. :sorry:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Interesting hometown name.

The difference between the results is the test methods. With waypoint you a more robust test package (SW3) for high pH soils. Yours is not that high so next time you can save more $ by doing the S3M ($16.50)

So pH is above 7. P is very very high and everything else is at good levels. Except sodium, which is not ideal. I checked your local water report and it seems to be normal from the ground water.

So, all you need is nitrogen, ideally AMS. Try to bag when you mow to collect the clippings and lower your P.


----------



## cr0ntab (Oct 14, 2018)

@g-man Thanks for the reply!

Re: City - yeah..... we've been the butt of a lot of jokes lately.

One of the reasons that I went with the SW3 package was because of the high pH. Last time I got my soil tested it was recommended to get a more accurate P number.

I notice that there are two P numbers in the results:

Test Method - BI
Value - 94 ppm

Test Method - M3
Value - 734 ppm

These values are wildly different, even within the same test sample. *Which do I rely on?*

I've been using my manual reel mower and bagging the small amount of clippings. I'll continue to do so.

I'll also look into "AMS" another rabbit hole in this wonderful world of lawn :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think Ammonium Sulfate (AMS 21-0-0) is common in the California area. Check your home depot / lowes.

The two p values are from two different extraction methods, Bray and M3. They have different scales and ranges. You are high on both. Think of it as miles vs km or inches vs mm.


----------



## cr0ntab (Oct 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> The two p values are from two different extraction methods, Bray and M3. They have different scales and ranges. You are high on both. Think of it as miles vs km or inches vs mm.


I love this place, always learning something!


----------

